# Arecibo To Be Demolished.



## mosaix (Nov 20, 2020)

The Arecibo space telescope is to be demolished after becoming unsafe. 










						US to shut down famed huge Arecibo space telescope in Puerto Rico jungle
					

The observatory has played a key part in space exploration – and a few movies – but two accidents have rendered the 305m-wide instrument unsafe




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TomMazanec (Dec 2, 2020)

It has since collapsed.


----------



## Parson (Dec 2, 2020)

Do you have a site for that? Just today I heard that there was a fund raising campaign to keep the telescope up and running.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Matteo (Dec 2, 2020)

A shame.

And since the weather is grey, cold and wet today, I will wear this to pay tribute...


----------



## mosaix (Dec 2, 2020)

Parson said:


> Do you have a site for that? Just today I heard that there was a fund raising campaign to keep the telescope up and running.



I read that some supporting cables had snapped causing further damage to the dish. 

I didn’t realise it was in such bad condition.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow, they don't build them like they used to. Sad to see.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 2, 2020)

Droflet said:


> Wow, they don't build them like they used to. Sad to see.


It’s more they don’t maintain them like they used to.


----------



## tinkerdan (Dec 2, 2020)

Giant Arecibo radio telescope collapses in Puerto Rico
					

Scientists and Puerto Ricans mourn loss of historic observatory that had been set to close after damage in August




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TomMazanec (Dec 2, 2020)

At least there is the Chinese one to carry the torch...








						Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Vince W (Dec 3, 2020)

RIP Arecibo.
Iconic radio telescope suffers catastrophic collapse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334550223486652417


----------



## Droflet (Dec 4, 2020)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2020)

Droflet said:


> Heartbreaking.



It was a major picture in the world.  Im  sorry to see it go.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 4, 2020)

Amazing that no one was hurt.


----------



## Biskit (Dec 4, 2020)

Since the last part of the video is from a drone, they must have had some warning signs that it was about to fail.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 4, 2020)

They knew it was dangerous, on a Scott Manley video he said no one was allowed near it as if was dangerous.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 8, 2020)

So was this sabotage?








						Former Israeli space security chief says aliens exist, humanity not ready
					

This "Galactic Federation" has supposedly been in contact with Israel and the US for years, but are keeping themselves a secret to prevent hysteria until humanity is ready.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## mosaix (Dec 8, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> So was this sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently, he's got a book coming out. No surprise there then.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Dec 17, 2020)

What a great tragedy, an amazing scientific wonder gone.
Hope no one was hurt and one day it's rebuilt.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 17, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> So was this sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know someone that SWEARS that they KNOW that ET and Close Encounters [the films] was really a softening up operation and that had Jimmy Carter won the 1980 Election we'd have heard of ET and his tuba playing pals by now...


----------

